# I totally want this hoodie



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

:wub: I got this off my Facebook feed where someone posted it. I really want this hoodie. Too bad they aren't available for sale.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I like!
Take the pic to a screen printer and have it made.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

How do you do that? Do you just take the picture there and tell them you want it on a hoodie? I'll have to look into this. Options here are limited but I really like this hoodie.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want that too!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep. 
They would upload the pic to computer, program does rest re: sizing it. 
My Cousin does this (I cannot ask him as they were the ones who tossed me on my butt last yr.) in his basement...he will do any # of shirts from 1 to hundreds...bigger companies will only do min. orders of say 100 for example. So look for small time guy

they would make a screen of the two diff. colours/artwork per...run the ink over screen with type squeegee for one colour and artwork and then the next screen would be for other colour/artwork (white wording and red wording would be two diff. screens)

Most of the cost would be for artwork/template.

My cuz had a min. charge for set up of (I think) $35, then once screen made, charge per shirt


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

As long as there are no copyright issues, couldn't you just screen shot it, crop the image you want, save as a .jpg or .gif, and upload to Vistaprint? 

I think they'll print a single hoodie for around $50 (and there are tons of coupon codes circulating to reduce that cost). I think Cafe Press charges around the same for single orders.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

The thing is - I don't know where the original hoodie came from. It was posted by someone that said they got it a few years ago from a website. That website is no longer available. If I wasn't selling it, and only wanted one for myself, would there still be a copyright issue? My daughter just told me a place called "neighborhoodies.com" would make it but I would have to do more than send a screen shot to make the order. I don't want to do anything illegal but I really like the sentiment in the quote.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

pyratemom said:


> The thing is - I don't know where the original hoodie came from. It was posted by someone that said they got it a few years ago from a website. That website is no longer available. If I wasn't selling it, and only wanted one for myself, would there still be a copyright issue? My daughter just told me a place called "neighborhoodies.com" would make it but I would have to do more than send a screen shot to make the order. I don't want to do anything illegal but I really like the sentiment in the quote.


You can make your own, just tell them what words you want and ask if they have a picture of a GSD or send them a silhouette of a GSD.

There is a T-shirt place in the mall about 35 minutes from me that will put letters and pictures on anything you bring in.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> You can make your own, just tell them what words you want and ask if they have a picture of a GSD or send them a silhouette of a GSD.
> 
> There is a T-shirt place in the mall about 35 minutes from me that will put letters and pictures on anything you bring in.


This is one of those times when living on an island 100 miles from any major city makes it difficult. I think I'll try the place my daughter told me about online and see what happens.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep already saved it to my computer. I don't like the exact layout of the print and I would change where the picture is, but I'm going to have one made. I'm not into having words in different colors or having every other line huge. But I totally love it!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Ran this through google search using german shepherd hoodies
https://www.google.com/search?q=ger...u&sa=X&ei=sxRRVOSQD871yATA34LADw&ved=0CB8Qsxg

probably could define it better or put clothing and perhaps you can find the original?


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's some more, I am definitely getting a few shirts lol

Funny German Shepherd T-shirts, Shirts and Custom Funny German Shepherd Clothing

Funny German Shepherd T Shirts, Shirts & Tees | Custom Funny German Shepherd Clothing


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Here's some more, I am definitely getting a few shirts lol
> 
> Funny German Shepherd T-shirts, Shirts and Custom Funny German Shepherd Clothing
> 
> Funny German Shepherd T Shirts, Shirts & Tees | Custom Funny German Shepherd Clothing


Okay, between these and the other site you posted I'm going to spend a lot of money I think. I do already have the Multiple Shepherd Syndrome one - got it for a present last year.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

pyratemom said:


> Okay, between these and the other site you posted I'm going to spend a lot of money I think. I do already have the Multiple Shepherd Syndrome one - got it for a present last year.


LOL ikr me too...I already saw a few that I have my peepers set on!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:happyboogie:

300+ Sold - Only 3 Days Left | Teespring

I feel like a hero lmao


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Ellimaybel said:


> I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happyboogie:
> ...


You are my hero! Thank you!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

It popped up on my FB news feed lol. So really I guess cyber stalkers who follow what you follow and suggest other sites are the heros.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

This is one time the cyberstalkers came in handy! I ordered the female version where it says "if she awakes" cause Raina is a female of course - they said expect delivery middle of January. Good timing since that is when it gets the coolest here. Thanks for passing on the information. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I love that hoodie.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

*Ordered*

I ordered the hoodie for my mom and a t-shirt for me. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok now I'm mad. We have to wait for the "campaign" to end? WTH? I mean, we are charged up front and pay immediately and we have to wait almost a month? This was supposed to be my husband's Christmas gift and it cost too much for me to get something else for him. I mean, a little after the holiday I could see, but this is way too long to wait. There wasn't even an option to change the shipping speed. I'm beginning to hope this isn't a scheme of some kind.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Ellimaybel said:


> Ok now I'm mad. We have to wait for the "campaign" to end? WTH? I mean, we are charged up front and pay immediately and we have to wait almost a month? This was supposed to be my husband's Christmas gift and it cost too much for me to get something else for him. I mean, a little after the holiday I could see, but this is way too long to wait. There wasn't even an option to change the shipping speed. I'm beginning to hope this isn't a scheme of some kind.


They do say if anything goes wrong and the shipment isn't completed for any reason they refund 100%. With my credit card, any sign of fraud and I just call them and they take the charge off. Maybe you could take a picture of the hoodie, put it in a box with something small and tell him in a note that the real present is on the way and worth waiting for. I will be so disappointed if I can't get it after all this.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Was this etsy? My friend had a similar issue. She bought something, 6 weeks later they told her they were no longer making the product. Closed their store and kept her money. Etsy said "they would investigate but it could take 6 months".


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

gsdsar said:


> Was this etsy? My friend had a similar issue. She bought something, 6 weeks later they told her they were no longer making the product. Closed their store and kept her money. Etsy said "they would investigate but it could take 6 months".


No, its called teespring. They only produce in batches of a certain number so you have to preorder, then wait for the required number of orders for it to be made. According to the site, there are only a few more required to make the order. I've never used Etsy so I don't know about that one.

I just checked the site and they have enough ordered now to make the order but you can still order until the end of the month I believe.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

i'm still trying to figure out if it was individuals trying to sell shirts through that site or people working for that site thas been spamming this forum. either was something is fishy. spammers are always up to no good.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

seems like they're spamming facebook groups too. thanks for the extra info.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ours came in the mail yesterday, so all is well! You guys get yours in yet?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I got a message that it would be delivered on Jan 6 so I'm still waiting.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

scarfish said:


> seems like they're spamming facebook groups too. thanks for the extra info.


It is odd that as soon as I saw a post with a picture of that hoodie and posted on here that I got more advertisements on the side bar for teespring teeshirts and hoodies. Must be the cyberstalkers for them to have known we talked about it here.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## bkohn (Jan 3, 2015)

http://teespring.com/new-i-love-my-gsd









http://teespring.com/new-german-shepherd-love

Found these two as well


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I just got the notice that mine has shipped and will be here January 13! Hope I like it as much as I did the picture.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine came today. :happyboogie:


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

got mine today


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Yay, now we all can have a gang! lol Maybe not... but happy we all have our shirts


----------

